# $1000 Referral Bonus: A Thread for Application Process Updates



## tyler86tn

So, we all know about the $1000 promotion. Can we use this thread for drivers to update us on the status of their referrals in the application process? The biggest hold up I see is the background check.

I e-mailed Lyft support re: How long will background checks take and they replied, "In general we see background checks take up to a few days to pass, and I typically don't see any that take a week or more."

I'm thinking this is either a huge scheme just to get people to sign up and drive (Lyft: oops, all background checks took over one week to complete past the March 5th deadline, limiting the number of drivers and new referrals earning the $1000 bonus) OR (Lyft: let's run these checks ASAP and get more people on the road).

Obviously I'm hoping for the latter. All of my referrals have completed the mentor ride and are just waiting their background checks. Where is everyone else in the process? Has anyone had a referral pass the check?

And PS PLEASE NO PROMO OR REFERRAL CODES!

UPNet Lyft Driver Sign-Up Bonus: Click HERE


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Filled out application early Friday morning, completed mentor ride Friday afternoon. Just waiting on background check as well.


----------



## Eagle_Uber

-I applied Friday at 8am pst

-Applications for 1k ended on Friday at 12pm pst. 

-completed mentor ride on Saturday @ 5pm pst. 

-waiting for approval


----------



## gamester990

Filled out application Thursday evening, mentor ride on Saturday at Noon, and got the passed my mentor ride email. Now just waiting on background check ( I assume) which is taking awhile...and the deadline is fast approaching. Not a good promotion at all with the rushed and un-organization of it all.


----------



## mizzrock

I physically went with my referree to the sign up lot (on Friday) and she did her application and driver picture and everything. Now today (3/3) she can't sign into driver mode said there's an issue. She automatically passed the mentor ride because they were inspecting cars on the spot. Not sure if she'll be able to sign into driver mode by the 5th. Was worth a shot. Will update when news comes~


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

So far there's word of two referrals who have been activated in this thread. Hoping mine clears today, or tomorrow at the latest.


AmberLamps said:


> One of my referrals just got approved and is now about to take me on her first ride....will let you guys know if/when we get payed.





Ubermanpt said:


> Know someone that signed up and did mentor Friday and got approved late today so they are speeding up the process. Good job lyft!!!
> You can see more cars on the road lately, could give uber a run especially if they do the guarantee's


----------



## AmberLamps

Onr of my referalls signed up thursday morning immediately after i recieved the promo email. They took mentor ride before noon on friday and were aproved to drive by 5pm on monday.

Another referral completed aplication on Thursday by 5pm. They did mentor ride on Saturday and are still waiting for it to process....

Verdict, Im not sure if the 2nd one will be approved in time. We have 2 days still counting today so fingers crossed. But it doesnt seem like many are getting through.


----------



## Ubermanpt

So a few have made it and others are waiting. Seems like this was the same with uber with some getting approved right away and others having to wait weeks. Seems par for the course. Keep the updates coming


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Got an e-mail a few minutes ago:

*Update about driver sign-on bonuses*

Last week's invitation - apply to be a driver, give 1 ride by March 5, and make $1,000 - brought the biggest wave of applicants in Lyft history.

As we're processing the applications, it's important that we continue to fulfill our safety obligations. Some of these steps, including DMV and background checks, are outside our control and can vary in length for different applicants.

It is possible that you won't qualify for the promotion if all steps aren't completed by the March 5 deadline, along with the ride requirement. In the meantime, you can check the status of your application at lyft.com/drivers.

We'll be in touch again via email with another update on Friday. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## arto71

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Got an e-mail a few minutes ago:
> 
> *Update about driver sign-on bonuses*
> 
> Last week's invitation - apply to be a driver, give 1 ride by March 5, and make $1,000 - brought the biggest wave of applicants in Lyft history.
> 
> As we're processing the applications, it's important that we continue to fulfill our safety obligations. Some of these steps, including DMV and background checks, are outside our control and can vary in length for different applicants.
> 
> It is possible that you won't qualify for the promotion if all steps aren't completed by the March 5 deadline, along with the ride requirement. In the meantime, you can check the status of your application at lyft.com/drivers.
> 
> We'll be in touch again via email with another update on Friday. Thank you for your patience.


Same email.I guess they are no any better then Uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud

arto71 said:


> Same email.I guess they are no any better then Uber.


It's nearly impossible to get any form of reasonable time communications from Lyft. I've had a question in the public forum now for a couple months, still unanswered. Pretty basic and critical question too. Somebody in the system should have answered that one in a day or 2. Still waiting.


----------



## arto71

We knew that they don't have the manpower to handle those many applications.but the email I got isBS.They could've at least do some extension for the people who applied before 12 noon.


----------



## Eagle_Uber

E


arto71 said:


> We knew that they don't have the manpower to handle those many applications.but the email I got isBS.They could've at least do some extension for the people who applied before 12 noon.


Exactly.

I'll take a cut as well 500$ but not give me anything **** you lyft and I won't drive until I get a sign on bonus.


----------



## Ubermanpt

Looks like they are prepping people for those not going to get the bonus since they aren't approved in time. I got no problems with lyft, just seems if it takes several days to a month to go thru the process, how can you run a promotion that ends after a week. Personally, I think they got blindsided with all the applicants and didn't expect the numbers they got and it caused a backlog. Seems the biggest complaint for lyft drivers is how far away the pings are so if they get more drivers, then hopefully that leads to more passengers and shorter ping destinat


----------



## Max Weber

I'm a mentor and the mentoring system has been overwhelmed too. I don't think there are enough existing mentors to expeditiously inspect and approve all of the new applicants. I would imagine there are many new drivers out there who spent hours trying to get matched with one.

Additionally, I received a message from Lyft on Monday saying "the background check system is back up" implying there wasn't any application processing happening until then! I share in everyone's frustration as this not only hurts Lyft's reputation in general, but it hurts the reputation of drivers who referred people they know, only to have to explain to everyone that the promotion is actually BS.

I noticed on another forum that there might be some litigation in the near future over this debacle if Lyft fails to remedy the situation fairly. One user listed the following firm in Southern California that is taking calls on the matter.
Dunn and Associates 310 393-2769


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Max Weber said:


> I'm a mentor and the mentoring system has been overwhelmed too. I don't think there are enough existing mentors to expeditiously inspect and approve all of the new applicants. I would imagine there are many new drivers out there who spent hours trying to get matched with one.
> 
> Additionally, I received a message from Lyft on Monday saying "the background check system is back up" implying there wasn't any application processing happening until then! I share in everyone's frustration as this not only hurts Lyft's reputation in general, but it hurts the reputation of drivers who referred people they know, only to have to explain to everyone that the promotion is actually BS.
> 
> I noticed on another forum that there might be some litigation in the near future over this debacle if Lyft fails to remedy the situation fairly. One user listed the following firm in Southern California that is taking calls on the matter.
> Dunn and Associates 310 393-2769


Hell, even I was thinking about a class action lawsuit or something. Would these guys be equipped to handle it, though? Looks like they mainly specialize in personal injuries & car accidents and the like.

Another semi-update:

Apparently one person over on the r/lyft subreddit called Sterling, the background check agency that Lyft uses, and found that their background check was barely submitted by Lyft _today_ (they had applied on Friday).


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Lyft/comments/2xxbt9/_/cp4901x


----------



## DaBaldBull

My buddy filled it out about an hour after I got the email (2:00) CST. He was just approved to drive 30 mins ago. So we will see in 1-2 pay cycles!


----------



## Apparentlynotadriver

Max Weber said:


> I noticed on another forum that there might be some litigation in the near future over this debacle if Lyft fails to remedy the situation fairly. One user listed the following firm in Southern California that is taking calls on the matter.
> Dunn and Associates 310 393-2769


I just got off the phone with a representative at Dunn and Associates and can confirm they're gathering information to potentially file a class action lawsuit against Lyft for this promotion. If Lyft does not give an extension by the end of the day, I urge you to contact Dunn and Associates and ask about the case. I asked how they get paid and he said it would not cost anything to join the lawsuit; they would get paid on a contingency basis, meaning they only get paid if a settlement is reached with Lyft.

Spread the word.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Apparentlynotadriver said:


> I just got off the phone with a representative at Dunn and Associates and can confirm they're gathering information to potentially file a class action lawsuit against Lyft for this promotion. If Lyft does not give an extension by the end of the day, I urge you to contact Dunn and Associates and ask about the case. I asked how they get paid and he said it would not cost anything to join the lawsuit; they would get paid on a contingency basis, meaning they only get paid if a settlement is reached with Lyft.
> 
> Spread the word.


Hmm, I think I'm gonna wait until tomorrow to see if Lyft activates me or not, then give them a call. I honestly doubt they'll be giving any extensions. I take it this case isn't just for new applicants, but our referrals who are currently Lyft drivers should get involved too? They're also missing out on money


----------



## mizzrock

My referral just got approved to drive and will take her 1 ride. We'll see if they actually pay out 

She put her banking info and hrs she wanna drive.


----------



## arto71

mizzrock said:


> My referral just got approved to drive and will take her 1 ride. We'll see if they actually pay out
> 
> She put her banking info and hrs she wanna drive.


When did you complete your application?


----------



## mizzrock

arto71 said:


> When did you complete your application?


My referral went physically to do the application on Friday before the cutoff.


----------



## arto71

mizzrock said:


> My referral went physically to do the application on Friday before the cutoff.


Congrats


----------



## Eagle_Uber

mizzrock said:


> My referral just got approved to drive and will take her 1 ride. We'll see if they actually pay out
> 
> She put her banking info and hrs she wanna drive.


When did she do mentor ride?


----------



## UberOne

i guess i got lucky... i applied thursday morning, did my mentor ride in the afternoon, account activated friday morning, drove friday night, and application approved saturday morning..


----------



## Izic

I immediately signed up my wife when I got the email. I am a mentor so I did her welcome ride right away. She got approved the very next day which was Friday. She did her first ride that night but we have not seen or heard anything about the bonus on our daily and weekly summaries yet. Also, when she signed up we just got the typical "get $50 after they do 20 rides" notice. Nothing has been said about the bonus yet other than the initial email. I am hoping we will get some kinda notice after the 5th. I signed up 7 people as well, and 5 of them are still waiting for their background to clear; 2 of them are waiting for their welcome ride to process (one of the welcome rides was done on Friday). I hope Lyft takes the necessary steps to honor their promo and reward those that signed up in that 24 hour block regardless of the March 5th deadline. It is more worth it to pay out the bonuses then get the bad publicity this will trigger IMO. As soon as my referral's backgrounds clear I will post it up on here.


----------



## drovetobroke91604

I feel like uber called Lyft and made them an offer to screw all the drivers and shut down their business cause screwing this many people is gonna wind up killing them.


----------



## The Kid

drovetobroke91604 said:


> I feel like uber called Lyft and made them an offer to screw all the drivers and shut down their business cause screwing this many people is gonna wind up killing them.


I hope they did because that is completely illegal in the US.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Is Lyft Luring New Drivers With A Bait-And-Switch Bonus Offer?*
(By @Booyah on @uberpeople.net )

http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...ait-and-switch-bonus-offe?utm_term=.mxjOzwOjD


----------



## Ubermanpt

Hear of many who have t been approved yet, but I know someone who applied, go approved and did their first ride. Will update in 1-2 weeks on whether the bonus hits their account


----------



## Dawanna Parks

I too referred approximately 7-8 people and all but 1 made the 1st deadine of the 12pm 1 ride requirement. At this time, only 1 person has been approved and taken her 1st ride and a few more today just because she enjoyed it. The remaining are like sitting ducks waiting to hear word on their backgrond and DMV checks which they will pass because some drive for Uber now. I was finally able to start an email correspondence with someone but she wouldn't release any info to me personally but each person is reaching out to her personally. Lyft took on more than they could chew but this is no fault of ours. I will be contacting the states attorney and an attorney to get more info on a civil suit or I will be along with all my people join who ever gets to it 1st.


----------



## ATLrider

are you able to metor your own referral?


----------



## Liquid

I did my app on Thursday morning, did my Mentor ride on THursday afternoon, got word that my Mentor ride was passed Thursday night. I have been waiting on my background to clear.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Hell, I ran into a college girl Lyft driver yesterday who doesn't drive. Just tries to recruit other college kids for the driver referral money. And her friends were doing the same. Bunch of new drivers, none driving. Just college kids scamming the system.

****ing bullshit driver recruit programs ****ed up Uber and Lyft is doing the same damn thing. Idiots.

I suspect Lyft is having this big driver push because of a pending rate drop, just like who? Yeah, Uber.


----------



## mizzrock

Updates: My referral took her first passenger hoping lyft actually pays out. They said 1-2 pay cycles we'll see bonus. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mizzrock

Eagle_Uber said:


> When did she do mentor ride?


They inspected the cars on the spot and counted that as mentor ride.


----------



## scrurbscrud

May have to shine up my Uber driver shoes. No UberX or XL most of the day and constant surges. Uber bailout drivers all trying to get their guarantee money. Party might last with Uber through the weekend.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

With tonight's deadline, watch everyone miraculously get approved tomorrow morning lol


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Got this e-mail:

_

Lyft learned a lesson this week, and we're sorry for the frustration it caused you. We vastly underestimated the volume of applications we would receive for our $1,000 sign-on promotion, which was created to help us keep up with record-breaking passenger demand.

We owe it to the driver community and our passengers to make sure our approval process is rigorous and complete. All elements of our safety process are imperative and can take time - that means some applications haven't been approved yet even though the applicant's DMV and background checks are in. We know this can be frustrating.

Based on ideas from our community, here are the actions we're taking: 
_

_*Extension of deadline to March 12 for those who applied for this promotion and pass their DMV and background check by March 5.* We're still completing our internal review of many applications, but if your DMV and background checks pass by end of day today (March 5), we're providing an extension until March 12 to meet your ride requirement.
_
_*We, at Lyft, will not benefit from an application if an applicant does not qualify for the promotion and does not want to continue through the application process.* By default, we won't use any information from the applications of drivers who don't qualify for the promotion, unless they would like us to continue with the application._
_ 
You'll receive an email from us tomorrow evening with your eligibility for the extension outlined above. If you are not eligible, you will have the choice of whether or not to continue with your application.

It's the responsibility of our team to make sure whenever we develop big ideas, we continue to keep the best interests of drivers top of mind. That's the company we always strive to be.

We still have some work to do to get there - and it's work we want to do together with you. Thanks to those of you who gave us productive feedback on how to improve, and for holding us to a higher standard.

John Zimmer
Lyft Co-Founder _


----------



## drovetobroke91604

So what they're saying is you're not getting your money. If they passed the background Lyft woulda told them already.
I'm done w them if I don't get my $1000


----------



## arto71

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Extension of deadline to March 12 for those who applied for this promotion and pass their DMV and background check by March 5.


I don't see any extension.If DMV and background check is not done by the 5th then
March 12th is irrelevant.


----------



## Blackaltima

These people seem to just talk around in circles. The more I deal with lyft the more I see them resemble the government. Impossible to get a live person on the phone, emails are generic and answer no questions. And they send out these emails that at first glance seem to have answers but after you read them 5 times you realize they are blowing smoke up your ass. The guarntees are bullshit. $35 really means $24 before all of your expenses. The co founder sends out this email saying they are extending to the 12th for your first ride not to pass your background in an obscure way. They ran this promotion to gain drivers, they are going to end up losing more than they gain I think. I'll stay activated to game the system as long as possible and make as much of the 2k they lied about.


----------



## UberDesson

_*"...and pass their DMV and background check by March 5*_"

That sentence right there is the "magical sentence"... How would those applicants know if and when they passed their background checks? It's impossible to know the answer. Lyft, you have disappointed so many of us!


----------



## Blackaltima

The email should have read "if you applied for this promotion before it expired on Friday and you pass the mentor ride and background checks we will activate your account. Within 24 hours of being activated you must complete at least 1 ride to be eligible for the bonus. We ****ed up really bad but now we our going to make it right"


----------



## UberDesson

UPDATE on Lyft promo website:

UPDATE:

This promotion brought the biggest wave of applicants in Lyft history. As we're processing the applications, it's important that we continue to fulfill our safety obligations. Some of these steps, including DMV and background checks, are outside our control and can vary in length for different applicants.

It is possible that you won't qualify for the promotion if all steps aren't completed by the March 5 deadline, along with the ride requirement. In the meantime, you can check the status of your application at www.lyft.com/drivers. We'll provide another update on Friday, March 6.

https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1859265
-------------------------------------

The underlined sentence above carries pretty much the same meaning as the email update. In order for new drivers to be able to give one ride, they will have to pass background checks by March 5. That means March 12 extension, in theory, allows Lyft to decide how many are in and how many are out, since we will never know for sure who passed and didn't and when or if we passed at all.


----------



## Unico

If I understood the email correctly. They will email the people that signed up tomorrow to let them know if they still qualify for the $1k or not.


----------



## UberDesson

Unico said:


> If I understood the email correctly. They will email the people that signed up tomorrow to let them know if they still qualify for the $1k or not.


So I guess they can, in theory, pick and choose who qualify and who don't and how many.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

So my progress bar is at 100%, but it still says "Background check running", like this woman's application:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573715633193381889
Anyone else's application status look like that?


----------



## Jeeves

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Got this e-mail:
> 
> _
> 
> Lyft learned a lesson this week, and we're sorry for the frustration it caused you. We vastly underestimated the volume of applications we would receive for our $1,000 sign-on promotion, which was created to help us keep up with record-breaking passenger demand.
> 
> We owe it to the driver community and our passengers to make sure our approval process is rigorous and complete. All elements of our safety process are imperative and can take time - that means some applications haven't been approved yet even though the applicant's DMV and background checks are in. We know this can be frustrating.
> 
> Based on ideas from our community, here are the actions we're taking:
> _
> 
> _*Extension of deadline to March 12 for those who applied for this promotion and pass their DMV and background check by March 5.* We're still completing our internal review of many applications, but if your DMV and background checks pass by end of day today (March 5), we're providing an extension until March 12 to meet your ride requirement._
> _*We, at Lyft, will not benefit from an application if an applicant does not qualify for the promotion and does not want to continue through the application process.* By default, we won't use any information from the applications of drivers who don't qualify for the promotion, unless they would like us to continue with the application._
> _
> You'll receive an email from us tomorrow evening with your eligibility for the extension outlined above. If you are not eligible, you will have the choice of whether or not to continue with your application.
> 
> It's the responsibility of our team to make sure whenever we develop big ideas, we continue to keep the best interests of drivers top of mind. That's the company we always strive to be.
> 
> We still have some work to do to get there - and it's work we want to do together with you. Thanks to those of you who gave us productive feedback on how to improve, and for holding us to a higher standard.
> 
> John Zimmer
> Lyft Co-Founder _


This response shows more dignity than Uber. I appreciate it.


----------



## SuperWagon

Potential class action lawsuit regarding the $1000 promotion that people are unable to complete (self.Lyft)
submitted 1 day ago by apparentlynotadriver
So as you all probably know by now, Lyft is running this promotion where if you give one ride by 3/5/15, you can get a $1000 bonus. They changed the promotion on Friday but a slew of people signed up before then.
Today they sent out an email saying
It is possible that you won't qualify for the promotion if all steps aren't completed by the March 5 deadline, along with the ride requirement.
...despite people having submitted all their information in a timely manner. That email also said:
We'll be in touch again via email with another update on Friday.
(emphasis mine)
So they're going to update us after the promotion ends??
I came across a post on a forum discussing this issue and there's a class action lawsuit in the works. Right now they're gathering information to see how many people are affected by this and determining what legal action they can take.
I'm hoping Lyft extends the deadline, but if they don't, I encourage anyone who was screwed by this to contact Dunn and Associates at 310 393-2769. It's a firm in California (you don't need to live in CA though).


----------



## Txchick

arto71 said:


> We knew that they don't have the manpower to handle those many applications.but the email I got isBS.They could've at least do some extension for the people who applied before 12 noon.


Lyft should not do a promotion of that magnitude without the manpower to back it up. Now a reporter in Buzzfeed has wrote a story about Lyft not possibly meeting their promotion. Perhaps they should have done it market by market instead of across the U.S.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Txchick said:


> Lyft should not do a promotion of that magnitude without the manpower to back it up. Now a reporter in Buzzfeed has wrote a story about Lyft not possibly meeting their promotion. Perhaps they should have done it market by market instead of across the U.S.


Well, 2 things have already happened where I drive. There is now effectively twice as many drivers as there were before, which translates in my world to '**** that, I don't have to go drive when I know my take is going to be effectively cut in half.'

And, I also got a minor burn on them not paying their hourly guarantees. Which also pissed me off.

So in the short term, **** Lyft. They just f'd up a good thing, for me anyway.


----------



## Txchick

scrurbscrud said:


> Well, 2 things have already happened where I drive. There is now effectively twice as many drivers as there were before, which translates in my world to '**** that, I don't have to go drive when I know my take is going to be effectively cut in half.'
> 
> And, I also got a minor burn on them not paying their hourly guarantees. Which also pissed me off.
> 
> So in the short term, **** Lyft. They just f'd up a good thing, for me anyway.


Yep! Your putting more competition out in your market by referring drivers.


----------



## Txchick

scrurbscrud said:


> Well, 2 things have already happened where I drive. There is now effectively twice as many drivers as there were before, which translates in my world to '**** that, I don't have to go drive when I know my take is going to be effectively cut in half.'
> 
> And, I also got a minor burn on them not paying their hourly guarantees. Which also pissed me off.
> 
> So in the short term, **** Lyft. They just f'd up a good thing, for me anyway.


I never referred one driver when I drove for Uber..agree why add competition to my market.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Txchick said:


> I never referred one driver when I drove for Uber..agree why add competition to my market.


For the same reason I decline to be a mentor for Lyft. Other reasons as well, but there were more than enough drivers before this last stunt. Now it just made it another worthless Uber reality, now Lyft reality.

I'm totally expecting Lyft to hack their rates to follow up on this action, which will effectively put an end to my ride sharing daze.


----------



## Txchick

scrurbscrud said:


> For the same reason I decline to be a mentor for Lyft. Other reasons as well, but there were more than enough drivers before this last stunt. Now it just made it another worthless Uber reality, now Lyft reality.
> 
> I'm totally expecting Lyft to hack their rates to follow up on this action, which will effectively put an end to my ride sharing daze.


Totally agree with you!


----------



## drovetobroke91604

I guess what makes me the mad is that everyone applied for this and probably only 1/3 of the referrals came from people that actually drive for them. The rest were people that just handed out a code


----------



## scrurbscrud

drovetobroke91604 said:


> I guess what makes me the mad is that everyone applied for this and probably only 1/3 of the referrals came from people that actually drive for them. The rest were people that just handed out a code


Noted that earlier. As many as possible are just scrambling for their grand. Hoping the bullshit gets sorted out in a short period, but not too hopeful. In the short term it has made going on the road a worthless enterprise.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

Lyft told my friend no due to a littering misdemeanor from 5 years ago. They are looking for anything to deny you


----------



## scrurbscrud

Lyft4uDC said:


> Lyft told my friend no due to a littering misdemeanor from 5 years ago. They are looking for anything to deny you


That's unlikely. He probably just told you that to save face.


----------



## Txchick

Oh


Lyft4uDC said:


> Lyft told my friend no due to a littering misdemeanor from 5 years ago. They are looking for anything to deny you


OMG! Is he in prison yet for littering??


----------



## scrurbscrud

Maybe it was loitering?


----------



## Ubermanpt

While I agree to some point, one of the problems lyft riders were and and having is getting rides (drivers available) when they can't use lyft they will take a taxi or use uber.
By getting more drivers on the road, hopefully more people will use making lyft do better. In the short run, yes it kills drivers in certain areas with too many drivers but hopefully it will lead to a wider coverage area and more riders using since they can find all over. I've had pax tell me they don't use lyft as much since it takes longer to get a ride if they can find one


----------



## scrurbscrud

Ubermanpt said:


> While I agree to some point, one of the problems lyft riders were and and having is getting rides (drivers available) when they can't use lyft they will take a taxi or use uber.
> By getting more drivers on the road, hopefully more people will use making lyft do better. In the short run, yes it kills drivers in certain areas with too many drivers but hopefully it will lead to a wider coverage area and more riders using since they can find all over. I've had pax tell me* they don't use lyft as much since it takes longer to get a ride if they can find one*


Part of that problem is how their algo is constructed. They distribute fares amongst all drivers in any given area, so you often find yourself doing 2-4 mile travels for pax even though there may be closer drivers. In some ways it's better for drivers as there are less dead miles and trolling for positions required, but for the pax it's not as good and results in a lot of cancels when they see they didn't get the closest driver.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

scrurbscrud said:


> Maybe it was loitering?


No, littering from tossing a cig out the window


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

****ing hell, I just called Sterling, they said my background check was done a week ago (day I applied & did the mentor ride)


----------



## Ubermanpt

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> ****ing hell, I just called Sterling, they said my background check was done a week ago (day I applied & did the mentor ride)


Well, according to the email sent yesterday, all those that applied before noon last Friday and were approved by yesterday, have until next thursday to complete first ride to get bonus. I bet lyft sends another email out today to follow up on this promotion


----------



## chi1cabby

*Lyft apologizes for angering potential drivers after it promised eye-popping bonuses*
*http://www.businessinsider.com/lyft...-drivers-after-record-breaking-signups-2015-3*

This @uberpeople.net thread is the main source for the article.


----------



## drovetobroke91604

Of course it appears Lyft didn't contact anyone at all.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

my friend says he passed BG but lyft said they wont hire him. hes also a part time uber driver. what gives?


----------



## arto71

On yesterday's email it was mentioned that 
We're going to get follow up e mail today .
Did anyone get it?


----------



## SloanJones

arto71 said:


> On received 's email it was mentioned that
> We're going to get follow up e mail today .
> Did anyone get it?


Nope.... as of 11:00 pm cali time, I have not received notification about my status in regards to this promotion, I applied and completed my mentor ride last Thursday...


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Same here. No "yes" or "no", nothing at all.


----------



## flyingdingo

arto71 said:


> On yesterday's email it was mentioned that
> We're going to get follow up e mail today .
> Did anyone get it?


None of my referrals received the promised email. What a piece of shit company!


----------



## flyingdingo

scrurbscrud said:


> That's unlikely. He probably just told you that to save face.


Exactly! Oops, we need a new picture of you. The first one was fuzzy. Oh, sorry, that means your app wasn't completed under the deadline.


----------



## arto71

flyingdingo said:


> Exactly! Oops, we need a new picture of you. The first one was fuzzy. Oh, sorry, that means your app wasn't completed under the deadline.


And for a moment I thought my mentor wasn't good photographer .I got same text that they need my picture.
Hi there! We need a new pic of you. Please follow this link for instructions and to upload a new pic: http://lft.to/1tNFXF3 Fistbumps! -Lyft


----------



## flyingdingo

arto71 said:


> And for a moment I thought my mentor wasn't good photographer .I got same text that they need my picture.
> Hi there! We need a new pic of you. Please follow this link for instructions and to upload a new pic: http://lft.to/1tNFXF3 Fistbumps! -Lyft


It is just another delay tactic. Several of my referrals got the same request. I spent two hours of my day shepherding my referrals through the process at the event that Lyft had here in Atlanta. The line was very long. Lyft provided lunch. It was pretty exciting. And now this!


----------



## mizzrock

Hey all I'm sorry to those who haven't been approved yet. I'm writing to update my status. My referral & I physically went to the spot to get her application started and her car inspected on Friday February 27th she was approved on Wednesday March 4th (meaning she could sign into driver mode). Completed her ride and now waiting on the $1k.


----------



## flyingdingo

mizzrock said:


> Hey all I'm sorry to those who haven't been approved yet. I'm writing to update my status. My referral & I physically went to the spot to get her application started and her car inspected on Friday February 27th she was approved on Wednesday March 4th (meaning she could sign into driver mode). Completed her ride and now waiting on the $1k.


I did the same with nine people. I hope mine ends well, too.


----------



## mizzrock

flyingdingo said:


> I did the same with nine people. I hope mine ends well, too.


How the heck did you find 9 folks?! I tried ALL my friends with cars & they claimed they were too "busy" like seriously? Pathetic.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

If it was serious he wouldn't be driving for uber


scrurbscrud said:


> That's unlikely. He probably just told you that to save face.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Seems like about 20% of my pax recently have been trying to game Lyft's system for this item. Most of them were facing delays and some, turndowns.


----------



## Ubermanpt

mizzrock said:


> Hey all I'm sorry to those who haven't been approved yet. I'm writing to update my status. My referral & I physically went to the spot to get her application started and her car inspected on Friday February 27th she was approved on Wednesday March 4th (meaning she could sign into driver mode). Completed her ride and now waiting on the $1k.


Know someone in same situation. Application last Thursday , mentor ride Friday , approved Tuesday , first ride Thursday. Now waking on bonus.


----------



## SuperWagon

Has ANYONE received the email update that John Zimmer said we would receive Friday evening? 

*AN OPEN LETTER FROM JOHN*

Hi <name redacted>,

Lyft learned a lesson this week, and we're sorry for the frustration it caused you. We vastly underestimated the volume of applications we would receive for our $1,000 sign-on promotion, which was created to help us keep up with record-breaking passenger demand.

We owe it to the driver community and our passengers to make sure our approval process is rigorous and complete. All elements of our safety process are imperative and can take time - that means some applications haven't been approved yet even though the applicant's DMV and background checks are in. We know this can be frustrating.

Based on ideas from our community, here are the actions we're taking:

*Extension of deadline to March 12 for those who applied for this promotion and pass their DMV and background check by March 5.* We're still completing our internal review of many applications, but if your DMV and background checks pass by end of day today (March 5), we're providing an extension until March 12 to meet your ride requirement.

*We, at Lyft, will not benefit from an application if an applicant does not qualify for the promotion and does not want to continue through the application process.* By default, we won't use any information from the applications of drivers who don't qualify for the promotion, unless they would like us to continue with the application.
You'll receive an email from us tomorrow evening with your eligibility for the extension outlined above. If you are not eligible, you will have the choice of whether or not to continue with your application.

It's the responsibility of our team to make sure whenever we develop big ideas, we continue to keep the best interests of drivers top of mind. That's the company we always strive to be.

We still have some work to do to get there - and it's work we want to do together with you. Thanks to those of you who gave us productive feedback on how to improve, and for holding us to a higher standard.

John Zimmer
Lyft Co-Founder


----------



## wizard113

signed up Friday morning, mentor ride Sunday, and I just got the update email, going to call the law firm. Text was:


Thanks for applying to be a driver during our recent referral promotion, which expired last night. According to our records, you did not qualify for the extension we announced Thursday.

We won't contact you or use the personal information from your application, unless you'd like to proceed with becoming a driver on the Lyft platform. If you'd like to move forward with your application, please let us know by clicking below.
Process My Application
I still want to be a Lyft driver. By clicking above I authorize Lyft to use my personal information to process my application to become a Lyft driver, subject to the Terms of Service.


----------



## Liquid

I was denied for the bonus, but I can continue on with the application if I would like. Uhhh no thanks. They turned away a 4.89 rated driver with 700 trips.


----------



## Ubermanpt

Someone I know got this; so they did what they said for at least some.

Happy Friday. You just earned $1,000 for becoming a Lyft driver. Congratulations on completing our driver application process, and sailing through your first ride(s).

Watch your bank account for the direct deposit. Reminder: You must provide your banking info in the driver portal so we can pay you. Please allow one to two weekly pay cycles for processing.


----------



## Eagle_Uber

Got the 1k extension for March 12... Lyft emailed me at 10am PST. 

I do need to update my photo and hope that's the last step. 

So excited if I can get it.


----------



## jtnoboru

Got this email this morning (3/7). Included whole email, but only bold part is my point:



> Your Application Extension
> 
> Thanks for applying to be a driver during our $1,000 bonus promotion. Because you passed your DMV and background checks by March 5, you're eligible for a one-week extension to give your first ride.
> 
> *After reviewing your application, however, it looks like your Welcome Ride did not meet Lyft's standards*. This is an important step to ensure you pass our safety checks, including the 19-point vehicle inspection and practice ride.
> 
> Request a New Mentor ASAP
> 
> To be eligible for the promotion, you need to meet with a Mentor as soon as possible to take a qualifying Welcome Ride. You need to use the app to match with your Mentor, and then we need time to process the new photos. Here's how to request a Welcome Ride:
> Log in to the Lyft app on your phone.
> Tap the steering wheel icon in the upper righthand corner.
> Request a Mentor.
> Come prepared with your driver's license and insurance.
> 
> We've reached out to all active Mentors with a friendly reminder of the importance of conducting the full 19-point vehicle inspection, practice ride, and Q&A session. Read more on our Welcome Ride standards in the Help Center.
> 
> After your qualifying Welcome Ride, we'll finish the final steps of our safety review. You'll receive an email when that's done - and if you're cleared, you'll have until 11:59 p.m. on Thursday, March 12, to complete your ride requirement. Once those steps are wrapped up, the $1,000 bonus is yours.


Which is funny since I got this email on 2/27:



> WELCOME RIDE PASSED
> 
> Hey , we have good news for you:
> 
> YOU PASSED
> 
> Your mentor driver told us you did a great job on your welcome ride!


...not really sure if I want to give up now or meet up with a mentor again and hope that Lyft won't wait until the new 3/12 deadline passes before they finally clear me. Doesn't seem like they have a phone number aside from the emergency line and contacting through the website takes days to get a response :|


----------



## flyingdingo

jtnoboru said:


> Got this email this morning (3/7). Included whole email, but only bold part is my point:
> 
> Which is funny since I got this email on 2/27:
> 
> ...not really sure if I want to give up now or meet up with a mentor again and hope that Lyft won't wait until the new 3/12 deadline passes before they finally clear me. Doesn't seem like they have a phone number aside from the emergency line and contacting through the website takes days to get a response :|


Lots and lots of people, including my sister, are getting this same message despite they fact they already completed a mentor ride. Call their bluff and do it. I think it is another ploy for them to weed out more payments. They have overshot their budget for this promo by miles obviously. ****ing asshole company.


----------



## flyingdingo

jtnoboru said:


> Got this email this morning (3/7). Included whole email, but only bold part is my point:
> 
> Which is funny since I got this email on 2/27:
> 
> ...not really sure if I want to give up now or meet up with a mentor again and hope that Lyft won't wait until the new 3/12 deadline passes before they finally clear me. Doesn't seem like they have a phone number aside from the emergency line and contacting through the website takes days to get a response :|


I remember back when I did my mentor ride that I cleared the same day.


----------



## jtnoboru

It's quite shady for a company to lure so many people to become drivers for their company only to find out that their time has been wasted. I actually did plan to become a part-time driver beyond the promotion, but when a company pulls these kinds of things, I have second thoughts.


----------



## flyingdingo

wizard113 said:


> signed up Friday morning, mentor ride Sunday, and I just got the update email, going to call the law firm. Text was:
> 
> Thanks for applying to be a driver during our recent referral promotion, which expired last night. According to our records, you did not qualify for the extension we announced Thursday.
> 
> We won't contact you or use the personal information from your application, unless you'd like to proceed with becoming a driver on the Lyft platform. If you'd like to move forward with your application, please let us know by clicking below.
> Process My Application
> I still want to be a Lyft driver. By clicking above I authorize Lyft to use my personal information to process my application to become a Lyft driver, subject to the Terms of Service.


Good! I hope people sue the living **** out them. It seems they have decided that if they can't beat em (Uber), join em in the nastiness department.


----------



## flyingdingo

jtnoboru said:


> It's quite shady for a company to lure so many people to become drivers for their company only to find out that their time has been wasted. I actually did plan to become a part-time driver beyond the promotion, but when a company pulls these kinds of things, I have second thoughts.


I hope people take the $1000 and then never drive another inch for them.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Got the same email, qualified for extension, but the mentor ride I passed last week was trashed for no good reason


----------



## flyingdingo

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Got the same email, qualified for extension, but the mentor ride I passed last week was trashed for no good reason


So do another mentor ride, take their $1000, and say bye to them. Lyft is a despicable company. I am ready for new players in this space.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Any mentors in Los Angeles free this afternoon? Specifically in the Valley. Been trying to locate a mentor via the app, seems they're all busy or unavailable right now


----------



## Blackaltima

As of this morning my wife recieved email that she is ready for first ride. We will complete her first ride today and then see what happens. I have not received any referral notices yet so I might have to fight for my side of it. Time will tell.


----------



## flyingdingo

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Any mentors in Los Angeles free this afternoon? Specifically in the Valley. Been trying to locate a mentor via the app, seems they're all busy or unavailable right now


Are they conveniently missing? Funny that.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Actually just got one shortly after posting that lol

I'm assuming they're all busy from all the applicants having to re-take the mentor ride.


----------



## flyingdingo

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Actually just got one shortly after posting that lol
> 
> I'm assuming they're all busy from all the applicants having to re-take the mentor ride.


Yeah, my sister just re-did hers. Let's see if I get my money. This has left such a sour taste for me that I think I'll take the $1000 and be done with Lyft. I may drive just enough to keep my account active as insurance in case I ever get deactivated by Uber.

Until we get more ethical players in this market, we are in constant danger of getting ****ed. I keep telling myself I am doing this just long enough to raise a moving fund.


----------



## nowano

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Actually just got one shortly after posting that lol
> 
> I'm assuming they're all busy from all the applicants having to re-take the mentor ride.


i did mine around 2:00pm this afternoon in los angeles too. have you heard if you've passed again yet? i wonder if they can still get busted for technically approving all of us ie: we went through the mentor ride (passed) completed our background checks (passed) before the deadline and then were forced to re-do a step. shouldn't that be their fault for the oversight? i think we should qualify regardless even if they find a bs reason to fail us this time around.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

nowano said:


> i did mine around 2:00pm this afternoon in los angeles too. have you heard if you've passed again yet? i wonder if they can still get busted for technically approving all of us ie: we went through the mentor ride (passed) completed our background checks (passed) before the deadline and then were forced to re-do a step. shouldn't that be their fault for the oversight? i think we should qualify regardless even if they find a bs reason to fail us this time around.


Not yet. The first mentor ride I took was around 3:00PM on Friday, then I got the "Welcome ride passed" e-mail at 4:15PM.

Took today's ride at around 3:20PM, still no word.


----------



## nowano

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Not yet. The first mentor ride I took was around 3:00PM on Friday, then I got the "Welcome ride passed" e-mail at 4:15PM.
> 
> Took today's ride at around 3:20PM, still no word.


Ah yes, same! I took mine last Saturday around 1pm and had the email by the time I got home. Today I'm anxiously checking - My mentor seemed positive and kept saying things like "When you get on the road" and "Have you gotten your referral code yet" so I'd say that's a good sign but you never know.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

This is gonna be a repeat of last week, but instead of waiting for background checks, we'll be waiting for our (second) mentor ride approvals.


----------



## drovetobroke91604

Yeah well my referral didn't even get a follow up email.


----------



## SloanJones

Wait, how did you guys know you had to re do the mentor ride?


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

SloanJones said:


> Wait, how did you guys know you had to re do the mentor ride?


Some of us got an email today stating that our background checks went through, but the mentor ride we took wasn't "up to Lyft's standards" and that we had to do a new one


----------



## arto71

This s..t is getting funny right after getting an email that I passed background check everything is ok ,got an e mail that my SECOND (Same with original that mentor took)Pix wasn't good enough.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

9 days and two mentor rides later, FINALLY APPROVED


----------



## flyingdingo

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> 9 days and two mentor rides later, FINALLY APPROVED


Now let's see if you get the $1000.


----------



## nowano

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> 9 days and two mentor rides later, FINALLY APPROVED


I hope this means I'll hear back soon!I haven't even gotten to rate my mentor yet.


----------



## arto71

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> 9 days and two mentor rides later, FINALLY APPROVED


Congrats.


----------



## arto71

It got approved too.do any of you got text like this?
Master your Lyft driving skills and maximize your earnings. Complete your next training lesson now: http://lyft.lesson.ly/7769?ext§uid=699026005341724674
This isn't mandatory is it?


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

nowano said:


> I hope this means I'll hear back soon!I haven't even gotten to rate my mentor yet.


Try checking your application status: https://www.lyft.com/drivers/apply/step/application-status

I checked mine around 2:30 and found out I'd been approved. They didn't even send the "Driver Application Approved" e-mail until about an hour later.


----------



## nowano

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Try checking your application status
> 
> I checked mine around 2:30 and found out I'd been approved. They didn't even send the "Driver Application Approved" e-mail until about an hour later.


Hm weird mine still says background check running even though that was approved yesterday morning so I could re-do my mentor drive.


----------



## nowano

Just got approved! Now I wonder when we will get paid.


----------



## AmberLamps

All of my referalls have been approved...now time to get them 1k from uber...then time to cancel them...


----------



## gamester990

I signed up on day of the promo and was promised $1000. Did my mentor ride and received an email this weekend saying my background check did not complete in time. BS.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Just a matter of waiting for the payment now...


----------



## Pedruber

Got a 1K referral bonus in this week's statement  Lyft on...


----------



## scrurbscrud

Pedruber said:


> Got a 1K referral bonus in this week's statement  Lyft on...


Congrats. Wish I was a new driver... At least for that first weeks check.


----------



## 84483Team

Pedruber said:


> Got a 1K referral bonus in this week's statement  Lyft on...


How many rides did you do? I signed up and was approved the day after promo started did my first trip before March 5, still don't see promo pay. It's my second pay cycle.


----------



## 84483Team

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Just a matter of waiting for the payment now...
> View attachment 5786


How many rides did you do? I have done 14 rides so far and have not got that email. First ride was done on March 3


----------



## Shan

Received the $1000 referral listed on my weekly summary!
Referral applied late Thursday evening before the Friday noon update/change. Did Mentor/welcome ride The following Sunday. Was approved to drive overnight the next Thursday. Completed one ride the next day, Friday. 
Saddling up and UBERING on now! Lyft rides are too far away to pick up


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

84483Team said:


> How many rides did you do? I have done 14 rides so far and have not got that email. First ride was done on March 3


Did 3 rides on Sunday the 8th


----------



## SuperWagon

So, Mike - you didn't receive any notifications about the $1,000 bonus until AFTER your first ride?


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

SuperWagon said:


> So, Mike - you didn't receive any notifications about the $1,000 bonus until AFTER your first ride?


I got several emails regarding the bonus.

-The "apology" letter & extension 
-One stating that I qualified for the extension, but needed to re-do the mentor ride 
-The "bonus is on the way" email I posted a few posts up 
-Weekly statement showing that I'll be getting paid the bonus this week


----------



## joshmickelson

I recieved the email about extension of the promotion as well. Gave my first ride last night and hoping everything goes through!


----------



## scrurbscrud

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> I got several emails regarding the bonus.
> 
> -The "apology" letter & extension
> -One stating that I qualified for the extension, but needed to re-do the mentor ride
> -The "bonus is on the way" email I posted a few posts up
> -Weekly statement showing that I'll be getting paid the bonus this week


What was the fare number(s)/qualifier?


----------



## SloanJones

Got my email saying I was qualified for the extension. Applied, took my photo and did my mentor ride on the thursday of the promotion. I recieved an email sunday requesting a new picture to which i responded immediately. Just received this email...
Hi ****,

Thank you for submitting another driver photo. Looks like we've got exactly what we need to get you moving forward. If for any reason the photo quality is compromised then we will be in touch with you for a new one right away.

Your profile is currently updating, and your photo should be processed within a few business days.

Thanks from the Photo Team!


A few days?! That disqualifies me I guess, sneaky sneaky


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

scrurbscrud said:


> What was the fare number(s)/qualifier?


Only needed one for the bonus, but I did 3 just so I could see how Lyft passengers compared to Uber passengers. Two minimum fares ($4 each) and one $9 ride


----------



## Eagle_Uber

SloanJones said:


> Got my email saying I was qualified for the extension. Applied, took my photo and did my mentor ride on the thursday of the promotion. I recieved an email sunday requesting a new picture to which i responded immediately. Just received this email...
> Hi ****,
> 
> Thank you for submitting another driver photo. Looks like we've got exactly what we need to get you moving forward. If for any reason the photo quality is compromised then we will be in touch with you for a new one right away.
> 
> Your profile is currently updating, and your photo should be processed within a few business days.
> 
> Thanks from the Photo Team!
> 
> A few days?! That disqualifies me I guess, sneaky sneaky


I got the same reply I submitted new photo on Sunday morning.

Sons of *****es

2 more days to go and crossing my fingers.


----------



## UberOne

got my bonuses! relieved to finally get them.


----------



## Eagle_Uber

UberOne said:


> got my bonuses! relieved to finally get them.


Like a boss.


----------



## AmberLamps

Got my 4k bonus referral in my bank account today! Easiest money ive ever made...


----------



## mizzrock

Am I correct to believe that the referral WILL receive a text saying congrats on completing the ride and earning the $1k? I am attempting to contact my referral and see if they got the text.


----------



## Scenicruiser

All the great business opportunities come from 1st time posters


----------



## flyingdingo

scrurbscrud said:


> Oh look! A pro bono attorney! Everybody grab up!


And why the **** not? These ****ing techno libertarians in Silicon Valley think the ****ing rules don't apply to them. Enough already.


----------



## jtnoboru

Hmm...I did my drive on Monday 3/9 and I don't see any sign of the 1k. I got an email about the one ride, but when I log onto the website it doesn't say anything, not even about the one ride. I did my ride near the Stubhub Center (city of Carson), which should count as LA right?


----------



## heather korando

I signed up on 2/26, did mentor ride on 2/28, got an email stating that I passed my background check but had to redo mentor ride. I redid that the next day. Still nothing from them, the extension ends tonight!
Is there anything that I can do about this?


----------



## Eagle_Uber

Just approved and running to do my first trip. 

I think they are approving everyone today so it becomes hard to get a ride. 

See if I can catch one.


----------



## SloanJones

Damn, approved with six hours left.... just gave my first ride.


----------



## jazzmailman

it's too late to get on this deal right?

Does anyone know if there is another other promo going on?


----------



## GlendaleUber

After passing the background check, they asked me to meet another mentor. 10 minutes after the meeting, I was getting groceries at Vons and I got a ping! Apparently I was still in driver mode . I let it expire. Email came the next day.


----------



## Eagle_Uber

Completed three rides, now the wait for my 1k


----------



## jtnoboru

To those of you who got through the whole process, did you guys get email notifications that you earned the $1k?

Thanks.


----------



## nowano

jtnoboru said:


> To those of you who got through the whole process, did you guys get email notifications that you earned the $1k?
> 
> Thanks.


wondering this too. i passed and did a couple of rides two nights ago. i got an email about the rate/etc but nothing about the $1000 bonus


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

jazzmailman said:


> it's too late to get on this deal right?
> 
> Does anyone know if there is another other promo going on?


POST # 148 /@jazzmailman : Yup.

Stay tuned to this Thread for Pictmis-
sions from the Department of Redun-
dancy Department and the Natural
Guard!


----------



## Eagle_Uber

nowano said:


> wondering this too. i passed and did a couple of rides two nights ago. i got an email about the rate/etc but nothing about the $1000 bonus


Completed first ride yesterday at around 6pm and just got the 1k bonus is on its way email.


----------



## arto71

Just got an Email.$1000 is on the way ,I did my first ride Monday.


----------



## SloanJones

Awwwww sh*t, just got the email. Anybody in San Francisco want to go burn this money at the bars and strip clubs with me? We could take uber around the city and not tip our drivers!


----------



## Eagle_Uber

SloanJones said:


> Awwwww sh*t, just got the email. Anybody in San Francisco want to go burn this money at the bars and strip clubs with me? We could take uber around the city and not tip our drivers!


Get an escorts from backpages or something much cheaper and you can finish lmao.. Some fine ass chicks be charging 150 for about 30 minutes of anything goes action.


----------



## Underthebus

My referral and I got e-mails last night saying we each earned the $1000 bonus! Watching my bank account now...


----------



## scrurbscrud

SloanJones said:


> Awwwww sh*t, just got the email. Anybody in San Francisco want to go burn this money at the bars and strip clubs with me? We could take uber around the city and not tip our drivers!


Make sure you check yer (strip club) rider app for prime time. Cash tips are mandatory to avoid bouncer exit assistance.


----------



## joshmickelson

Finally got the email that my bonus is on the way!


----------



## mizzrock

Haven't received anything and referral took ride on March 4th.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

mizzrock said:


> Haven't received anything and referral took ride on March 4th.


Interesting, I (new driver) did my first ride on time and have already gotten my $1k, but the person who referred me hasn't gotten it yet either.


----------



## mizzrock

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Interesting, I (new driver) did my first ride on time and have already gotten my $1k, but the person who referred me hasn't gotten it yet either.


We both haven't received anything. Glad you got yours! Drinks on you!


----------



## Ubermanpt

Make sure yiur banking information is set up correctly and you have the routing number for direct deposits and not for wire transfers


----------



## maddieshae

I heard that this "bonus" fell threw when more people than expected signed up. However, if you want a code that actually _works_, use this code for a $500 bonus to $20 off an Uber ride: CBE9Z


----------



## Archie8616

Hi, is it too late to get in on the $1000 sign up? I drive for Uber, and want to start driving for Lyft. I've been chatting with Lyft support, but as soon as I mentioned the referral this morning, I haven't had anymore response from "Jeremy"


----------



## andaas

Hi Archie8616 - I'm not sure where in Colorado you are, there aren't currently any $1000 referral promotions that I can see anywhere.

The only active bonus in Colorado I see is for Denver, $100 after 50 rides (for both you and the referring driver).


----------

